# CPA in the UAE



## lakenheath24 (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone know of a CPA in Abu Dhabi that can do American taxes? It's way to complicated this year for me!
Thanks


----------



## robnw (Jul 18, 2012)

No but some of the CPA firms that we partner with are web based and will visit.


----------

